
FBI worried doorbell cameras could tip owners off to police searches - dylan604
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/31/21408861/fbi-doorbell-camera-police-search-surveillance-warning-document
======
Fishysoup
FBI should be worried about how the police is infiltrated by white
supremacists [1] and their tendency to shoot people for no reason, I'd say
that's a much higher security risk.

[1] [https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/fbi-white-
supremacists-i...](https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/fbi-white-supremacists-
in-law-enforcement)

------
mikece
I suspect Ring and other doorbell cameras are making the job of the police far
easier on the whole than the little "inconvenience" mentioned in this article.

~~~
sschueller
With the access police departments have to ring door bells I'm sure they can
remotely turn them off or prevent them from alarming the owners. /s

These things are a privacy nightmare. I'm glad I live in a country where
private surveillance of the public is illegal.

~~~
xxpor
So only the state has that power? No thanks.

------
totalZero
People at the FBI are paid to sit around and write reports on the obvious:
cameras on property observe people who encroach upon that property.

Next they will commission a report concluding that door locks hinder no-knock
searches.

[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7047196-Video-
Doorbel...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7047196-Video-
Doorbell.html)

[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7047194-LES-FBI-
Techn...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7047194-LES-FBI-Technical-
Analysis-Bulletin-Internet-of.html)

------
kjs3
Wait...they wanted warrentless access to these devices to watch us, for our
protection and all...but they found out it could work both ways it's a
problem?

Shocked, am I...

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I would think a significant section of people who worry about the FBI
knocking, that have normal security cameras.

~~~
nefitty
I always wondered why Tony Soprano didn’t have surveillance cameras
everywhere. His most clever opsec was “stand by this loud machine when
talking“.

~~~
dylan604
So you have cameras on your house. Are you watching them 24/7? No, otherwise
you wouldn't be able to do anything else. Systems like Ring and even the
software for full camera systems can notify you when they detect something.
Great, too late as the coppers are already beating on the door. I'm not sure
how effect that is.

~~~
jdhbbbhb
I mean if you have large sums of money it would be worth it to hire someone to
watch cameras, right? Isn't that what security guards do?

~~~
dylan604
Better money would be spent on a police informant that could tell you a raid
was being planned. Even if you have 24/7 monitored by humans video feeds, by
the time the raid was visible in the video feed, they are already there.
That's my point

